# Smartcard ID Number



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Does (should) the 922 display a smartcard ID number under system info (below receiver ID number)? Mine just shows an "S" and all zeroes. Is this an issue with my 922- I thought the smartcard ID info was built in the new boxes. Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes... the 922 does have a built-in smart card, and it should be showing an S ------- number there under the receiver ID.

Are you getting all the channels you subscribe to? I would think if there was an authorization problem that you'd be missing channels... so it might be a glitch in the displaying of the ID.

You might try a power cycle (unplug for a few minutes) to see if that helps.

I have seen times were some of the data is corrupt or gone. My front panel firmware, for example, says "0000" right now actually... but tomorrow it will probably be back again to the correct info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you just bought it you'll need to open a cover and check physical presence of the card [chip] - it's marked as U15, under left side of a drive, 1" from CPU, next after other small chip [flash ROM]. I've heard those chips could 'walk out' sometimes.


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine is a leased unit. After an outstanding experience with tech support (Broadband Help Unit?) they are shipping me a new 922- NO truck roll required!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

somebody get the chip out


----------

